# sound included in bluerail trains circuit?



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I plan to install my loco with a bluerail trains circuit which can be controlled by a cell phone. my question is whether the circuit also includes sounds; I saw some demonstrations online but not so sure.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you need to read the web site http://bluerailtrains.com/

This is a fundamental question easily answered there, plus you want to consider all the features it has in comparison with other systems that can use a cell phone.

Since I'm a nice guy  , the simple answer is no. They can be added at extra cost.

Greg


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I think you need to read the web site http://bluerailtrains.com/
> 
> This is a fundamental question easily answered there, plus you want to consider all the features it has in comparison with other systems that can use a cell phone.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg for the information; I know, I learned alot from you; I appreciate that.
Does that mean we should buy a separate sound card from them? Based on the information I read from that link, it seems they don't have yet sound incorporated in the card but that is something they will do in a near future. They show some retails stores but when I called for information, none works, the phone number was not even registered- I meant Rhineland Trains in KY.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, that is what I get from the site. 

It is hard for a company to make a decent sound card, because of the recordings they need and the work to make good "loops" and to handle the changes in sounds according to speed. 

I believe the app makes sounds on your phone, I have run this system. I personally did not like the sound coming from my phone, not only was it not very good, but it made me stare at the phone not the loco... weird. Some people like it.

I do remember now that some people put a bluetooth speaker in their train, and then made the sounds in the phone "play" in the loco. My experience was that the range you could control the loco was a lot greater than the distance you could "send" the sound to the loco by bluetooth.

But some people like it. It is inexpensive. If you run just one train or one person, and you already have a smart phone, then you save the cost of the "throttle", but I am also not a fan of a touchscreen for speed and direction, etc.

Did you go to their facebook page? Maybe you can get a better contact that way.

Regards, Greg


----------



## DrTechDaddy (Sep 1, 2012)

For questions about BlueRail, try e-mailing info at BlueRailTrains dot com
I had questions similar to yours, and I got helpful answers from Dave Rees.

As I understand, they don't currently offer sound, but expect to add that in the future.
Also, they plan to offer a standard DCC interface (useable with DCC sound systems),
and a higher-power version of the board.

Personally, I think this is a technology to watch--BLE should be an effective, economical RC for modest size or walk-around Garden RRs.


----------

